# CA Parental Controls Blocking Internet Access



## GrandpaEd

I just moved to a very remote area and had to revert back to using dial-up Internet access with Verizon.net. Although I had previously installed CA Security Suite 2008 I elected to download Verizon's Internet Security Suite and remove the CA Security Suite. Through Controls, removing programs, I did remove the CA Security Suite and also their Parental Controls, using my original password which was used to purchase the CA software. Now, everytime I attempt to access my Verizon web mail or any web page through Internet Explorer, I get a message that tells me that CA's parental controls have blocked my access. I did locate my CFGMNG32.EXE FILE and renamed it to CFGMNG32.EX_, but this did not resolve the problem. I also renamed the MDMCLS32.exe FILE, but that did not help either.I have searched files for many hours during the past couple of days, and deleted and/or destroyed every file that I could associate with CA, or with the old EZ Trust software. NOTHING WORKS. I can access state and federal government web pages, but nothing else. WHAT CAN I DO ELIMINATE THIS PROBLEM AND/OR PREVENT CA'S PARENTAL CONTROLS FROM BLOCKING MY INTERNET ACTIVITY.???: pLEASE NOTE THAT THIS PROBLEM IS RELATED TO MY hp PAVILION pc; NOT THIS Laptop that I am using to post this message.


----------



## johnwill

Contact CA and ask them what the total uninstall procedure it.


----------



## jacquest

Have just solved the same problem on my brother's machine, who also uninstalled CA Security Suite. The trick is that CA's parental controls actually are supplied by PureSight, so searching the registry for "CA" references is fruitless (as is searching for PureSight too!). If you use a registry analysis tool or something like Autoruns, you will find (in my case) four references to a file called "winsflt.dll", with no supplier information. Disable these autoruns, reboot and then delete \windows\system32\winsflt.dll and \windows\system32\winsflte.dll (as well as mdmcls32.exe from the same directory).

Good luck!


----------



## esplin9466

I have uninstalled CA Security Suite 2010 from my computer using the included uninstallation program. To finish removing the parental controls, however, I had to download an additional removal tool from the CA website. I got it from http://cainternetsecurity.net/Kb/?tabid=58&KDId=1031. 
I addition to that, I also had to reset the winsock catalog. I had internet access after that, though. (To reset the winsock catalog, run the Command Prompt as an administrator. Type _netsh winsock reset_ into the prompt and press ENTER. You may have to reboot your computer after that although I did not.)


----------



## johnwill

Time to close this 2+ year old thread.


----------

